# http kommunikation mit und ohne multipart



## little_b (13. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine client server applikation geschrieben und ich bin mit dem Konzept noch nicht zufrieden.
Ich bin mir sicher das es bestimmt eine elegantere Möglichkeit gibt. 

allg. infos:
meine client server application kommuniziert über http(s).
serverseitig : servlet (tomcat5)
clientseitig   : standalone (httpclient jakarta commons)

Um den Server mitzuteilen was ich von ihn möchte bekommt er Srings (messages) übergeben.
Da ich auch vom client dateien auf dem server laden möchte (upload) bekommt er  also gegebenfalls
auch dateien übergeben.

----
was mir nicht gefällt:

Somit macht der client ein post(1) und auch einen multpost(2).

(1)
Für normale post nachrichten (ohne upload) benutzt der client NameValuePairs (jakarta commons)
Der Server kann diese über den HttpRequest mit request.getParameter entgegen nehmen.

(2)
Für einen FileUpload benutzt der client MultipartRequestEntity mit StringParts und FileParts (jakarta commons httpclient).
Der Server benutzt UploadFile (jakarta commons) auf dem server.


Ich bin nun damit unzufrieden das ich auf dem Server den content type herausfinden muss um dann gegbenen-
falls bei einem file upload den multipartparser zu verwenden, der kein request.getparameter erkennt.
hier muss ich dann aus den items die message herausfinden.

An dieser Stelle geht mir das Konzept etwas auseinander. Es gibt bestimmt eine professionellere herangehensweise.
Suche nach etwas einheitlichem oder Ansätze hier eine saubere Trennung zu realisieren.

danke,

bastian


----------



## meez (13. Dez 2006)

Nimm halt eine anderes Protokoll...Oder mach mehrere Servlets, was eigentlich auch der "saubere" Weg ist.


----------



## little_b (13. Dez 2006)

https muss leider bleiben aber ein anderes servlet hört sich gut an.

gibt es eine komfortable methode um eine url an den client
zu senden?

client: möchte upload machen
server : ok dann lade diese url : https:\\alteadresse\upload

danke


----------



## meez (13. Dez 2006)

Kannste ja intern forwarden, oder über das response Objekt...


----------



## little_b (13. Dez 2006)

danke, das macht alles gleich viel netter


----------

